# How much light in a 4x4 grow tent



## wumbo (Jun 26, 2010)

I recently picked up a 4x4 mylar lined grow tent which i am pumped to use. I am going to use it for flowering, and I want to use ceramic metal hallide lights. Is one 400 watt light enough to cover this area or should i get two of them to really pump out some light? All input is appreciated. I will be using dwc and want to use all the space possibly in this tent.


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 26, 2010)

i would use 2 if i were you, personaly i have a 4x4 tent like you say your is and i have a 1000 watt hps in it. maybe go with a 600 watt light , those work pretty well in a 4x4


----------



## wumbo (Jun 26, 2010)

I would but 400 is the highest wattage they come in. Ill probably get two 400 watters so i can have two flowering stages so i can harvest every month hopefully. now should i go with cooltubes or adjustawings? sorry to change the subject of the thread.


----------



## buster7467 (Jun 26, 2010)

You can have two flowering stages under one light. And you will more than likely want to use cooltubes on the lights. It is soo much easier to get the temps under control when using a cooltube and i have found that it is really easy to keep the temps stable both in the summer and winter months with just a couple small adjustments.


----------



## wumbo (Jun 27, 2010)

what do you guys think of this reflector? http://www.horticulturesource.com/grow-lighting-systems-fixtures-movers-ballasts-sockets-reflectors-components-c21/reflectors-hoods-shields-parts-s24/sunlight-supply-cool-breeze-magnum-air-cooled-double-lamp-reflector-8--p673/?osCsid=9aca13857d154f5c5886c192a547f789


----------



## wumbo (Jun 27, 2010)

probably gonna go with a 600 watt hps with an adjust-a-wing- or the euro reflector, 1000 would get too hot for me so 600 shouldnt be too bad. just need to figure out what reflector now. if anyone has any advice for this set up it would be greatly appreciated. smok on


----------



## noris559 (Sep 6, 2010)

600 is perfect...make sure you go air cooled on the hood and get a inline fan...youll be set!! gl


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmm...a good rule of thumb is 50 watts of HID per square foot. So a 4x4 is 16sq ft = 800 watts. But in an enclosed space 600 will do.

I can recommend a good reflector for you. Sun Systems Brand "Super Sun" reflector. Theyre around $100, and include tempered glass, socket, cord, and air fittings for both 4" and 6".

Check them out http://www.growwurks.com/sun-system-super-sun-reflector.aspx


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

I wouldn't go less than 600w in a 4x4 tent, if you can ventilate it enough and keep it cool go with a 1000w, or even 750w


----------



## Stormreaper (Dec 12, 2020)

I am personally using a 1k hps and a 1k mh in a 4x4. Heat was ugly till i went to an 8 inch exhaust fan on the cool tubes. Now i float 80-85 constantly with AMAZING light coverage. Was afraid it was too much but put them high. Veg during growth spurt right now is crazy. No burn showing but watching. If too much ill drop the mh to 400. Using hortilux super hps and ultra sun 1k mh. Took couple photos but kinda dim with all the photons smoking my camera..lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2020)

Stormreaper said:


> I am personally using a 1k hps and a 1k mh in a 4x4. Heat was ugly till i went to an 8 inch exhaust fan on the cool tubes. Now i float 80-85 constantly with AMAZING light coverage. Was afraid it was too much but put them high. Veg during growth spurt right now is crazy. No burn showing but watching. If too much ill drop the mh to 400. Using hortilux super hps and ultra sun 1k mh. Took couple photos but kinda dim with all the photons smoking my camera..lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 12, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 4766710


Resurrecting the dead again are we?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Resurrecting the dead again are we?


He got me too. I started reading it and was like WTF, 400 watt CMH lights. Never heard of them, and then I noticed the date, lol.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 12, 2020)

my mommy told me to stay away from necromancers!


----------

